# Ultra Outdoor Activities



## eastmtn (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone know of any ultramarathon or ultra mountain biking websites or trails on the North Island? 50K+

I've heard of Makara Peak near Wellington which sounds like a good biking area for quick runs.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

eastmtn said:


> Anyone know of any ultramarathon or ultra mountain biking websites or trails on the North Island? 50K+ I've heard of Makara Peak near Wellington which sounds like a good biking area for quick runs.


Have a look on here :-
http://tracks.org.nz
There are many.
A couple of the co-ords are into serious mtb excercise.


----------



## eastmtn (Feb 20, 2014)

escapedtonz said:


> Have a look on here :-
> Home | Tracks.org.nz
> There are many.
> A couple of the co-ords are into serious mtb excercise.


I knew there had to be some good tracks outside of Wellington. I kept looking at the mountainous area to the west of the city on Google maps, wondering if it was accessible.

Thanks for the link. It looks like one can download directly to a gps as well.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

eastmtn said:


> I knew there had to be some good tracks outside of Wellington. I kept looking at the mountainous area to the west of the city on Google maps, wondering if it was accessible. Thanks for the link. It looks like one can download directly to a gps as well.


 Yeah the whole of the Wellington region is very mountainous East, West or North. Doesn't really get flat until you get further up North or further down South. You won't be short of any biking tracks.


----------

